
Enpass Password Manager v6 Beta available (Windows only right now) - lenova
https://www.enpass.io/blog/the-first-beta-for-enpass-6-is-here-our-biggest-ever-upgrade/
======
turblety
Just a quick note to anyone who doesn't know what Enpass is. It's a closed
source [1], proprietary app. No user can be sure what malicious backdoors,
exploits or bugs are contained in this app. One who cares about their security
and privacy should go no where near this app.

If you are interested in using a password manager have a look at any of the
many [2] open source systems that can be audited and reviewed.

1\. [https://discussion.enpass.io/index.php?/topic/210-open-
sourc...](https://discussion.enpass.io/index.php?/topic/210-open-source/)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_password_managers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_password_managers)

~~~
mongol
It is a pity as it looks very user friendly

